# :o Da gehen einem die Augen über.....



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2002)

Hallo Leute,

auch ich bin auf eine raffinierte Art eines Dialer-Anbieters hereingefallen 
und habe mich daran gemacht den Verantwortlichen hierfür zu finden, was
sich als schwieriges Unterfangen darstellte.

Doch mir ist bei meinen Recherchen etwas in Bezug auf Hanse-Net aufge-
fallen:

Hanse-Net [300 € Dialer !!] bietet selbst  keine 0190-Rufnummern
auf der Homepage an - auch nicht auf telefonische Anfrage.
Vermarktet werden die von einer Hamburger Gesellschaft, deren Geschäftsführer im Vorstand der FST e.V. zu finden ist!!!

Mein Fazit: was nützen Beschwerden, wenn die Verantwortlichen an der
Quelle sitzen....?

Mein Tip: alles was sich automatisch downloaden will ablehnen....


----------



## Heiko (26 Februar 2002)

Die Frage ist, ob man HanseNet dafür verantwortlich machen soll.
HanseNet geht nur auf die Anfragen von deren Kunden ein. Die sind Dienstleister, die eine nachgefragte Dienstleitung erbringen.
Daß die damit dann auch Geld verdienen ist nur verständlich. Geld verdienen an sich ist ja auch nicht verwerflich.

Ich kann auch gut mit € 300,- pro Einwahl leben - *wenn*
1. die Gegenleistung entsprechend ist
und
2. der Kunde vorher weiß was Ihn die definierte Leistung kostet.

Von Gegenleistung habe ich bei den 300-Euro-Fällen allerdings noch nichts gehört.
Die meisten habens erst durch die Rechnung gemerkt.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2002)

*Beweispflicht*

Hallo,

wäre doch nicht schlecht, wenn der Anbieter dem Nutzer auf Anfrage beweisen müsste, was dieser denn nun wirklich genutzt hat. Wenn über den 300€ Zugang zum Beispiel www.computerbetrug.de aufgerufen wurde, wäre es ja schon komisch .

Tschüss,

0190hasser


----------



## Heiko (26 Februar 2002)

Normalerweise soll ein Surfen außerhalb des kostenpflichtigen "Mehrwertbereichs" technisch unterbunden werden. Mit den meisten Dialern kann man aber in der Tat hier oder sonstwo rumsurfen.

Oftmals bekommt man ja über den kostenpflichtigen Zugang nur ein Passwort für einen dann kostenfreien Bereich. Da wäre der Nachweis nur schwer zu führen...


----------



## Playbock (26 Februar 2002)

*Hansenet oder nicht Hansenet*

Als Carrier - und das ist HanseNet - sollte man nicht nur auf den Umsatz sehen, sondern auch auf das was dahinter steckt.

Würde mir z.B. ein geniales Softwareprogramm zum kostenpflichtigen
Download angeboten wäre dies okay, aber nicht für kurzfristige Verbindungen.

HanseNet - oder wer immer dahinter steckt - sollte hier in die Pflicht ge-
nommen werden.  

Vielleicht kann sich ja der NDR um die Angelegenheit kümmern....


----------



## Heiko (26 Februar 2002)

Man kümmert sich mittlerweile vielerorts darum und mir sind auch erste Gerichtsverfahren bekannt, die vorbereitet werden.
Ich werde übrigens aller Voraussicht nach in Kürze in Zusammenarbeit mit einem Dienstleister hier auf den Seiten ein Abrechnungssystem auf 0190-Basis vorstellen, das vollkommen transparent ist und bei dem keine Buchung ohne ausdrückliches Einverständnis des Kunden und ohne Ansage der tatsächlichen Kosten möglich ist - sozusagen als  Beweis daß das auch geht.
Man darf gespannt sein...


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2002)

Hallo...

Im Moment wundert mich eines ganz beträchtlich.
Ich arbeite selbst für ein Telko Unternehmen.
Wir bieten ebenfalls 0190 Nummern an. Heisst wir schalten diese Nummern im Auftrag.
Was mich nun bei diesen Dialern ganz besonders verdutzt, gerde bei dem oben angesprochenen ist:

Ab eine bestimmten höhe der Gebühren (2,50 Euro) ist es PFLICHT, das der Kunde eine Ansage eingespielt bekommt. Diese Ansage MUSS zwingend die Kosten nach 15 sekunden beinhalten.

z.B. Diese Verbingungskosten für dieses Gespräche betragen nach 15 sekunden 2 Euro 50 Cent inklusive Mehrwertsteuer plus 1 Euro inklusive Mehwertsteuer pro weitere Minute.

Bei höheren Beträgen ...
Ja es gibt Firmen (Haben hier z.B. eine Konzertkartenhotline) bei denen ein Anruf EINMALIG ne menge Kostet. Hier z.B. 60 Euro hatten aber auch schonmal mehr, bis 550 Euro. Kunde konnte seine Konzertkarte so bestellen. Der Btrag wurde dann zusammen mit der Telefonrechnung fällig und die Karte zu Ihm nach Hause per Boten geschickt. (Mann hat mich echt gewundert wieviele das Wahrgenommen haben)

Nun auch hier MUSS der Kunde die Ansage vorher GANZ anhören. Keine Chance zum Abbruch oder Überspringen. Ebenfalls MUSS er bei so hohen Beträgen eine Tastenkombinartion zur bestätigung des Traifs eingeben (hier z.B. #9) ohne dies wird er NICHT weiterverbunden.

Dieses Regelement trifft auf ALLE sogenannten Freitarifierbaren 0190 Nummern zu. Freitarifierbar heist, die Nummer ist nicht an das Standart 0190 Schema gebunden.

Was mich nun Buggt ist:
Ein solcher Dialer ist ja für eine Datenverbindung gedacht. Allerdings können die wenigsten Leute innerhalb einer Datenverbindung eine Voicemitteilung hören geschweige denn, auf eine solche Mitteilung reagieren (Aufforderung #9 zu betätigen). Das müßte doch ein Ansatzpunkt sein um nach geltendem recht die zahlung zu verweigern. 
A.) Mann hat nie eine Ansage gehört
B.) Man hat nie eine Bstätigung über den Tarif erteilt. (z.B. #9)

Demzufolge dürfte die Rechnungsstellung und somit die Schuld nicht beweisbar sein.

Mein TIPP:
Zahlung unter verweis auf Nichteingebrachte Bestätigung des Tarifes verweigern. Nachweis über die EIGENHÄNDIGE bestätigung des Tarifs fordern !!

Das Gilt natürlich nur für die Tarife ausserhalb des normalen 0190 Schemas.

[edit. Verflixt .. erst durchlesen dann Absenden   *grummel]


----------



## Heiko (26 Februar 2002)

Das Problem ist, daß man bei einer Datenverbindung eigentlich nie eine Durchsage hört... 
Das würde im Umkehrschluß bedeuten, daß man keine 0190-0-Datenverbindung mehr anbieten kann, die saftig Geld kostet.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2002)

Vollkommen Korrekte Aussage

Das wollte ich mit Obrigem Post auch andeuten ...


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2002)

*Endlich mal ein seriöser 0190 Anbieter*

Hallo,

Die Anzeige der Kosten der Verbindung über eine 0190-0 Nummer könnte ja auch über die Startseite des gerade angewählten Anbieters erfolgen, erst wenn man diese bestätigt, wird gezahlt (und geliefert). Allerdings bleibt ein Restrisiko, wenn ein Trojaner die Bestätigung übernimmt.

Trotzdem ist für mich der 0190-Service wie eine in der Wohnung offen liegende Geldbörse :-(, aber dafür kann der Anbieter nicht direkt etwas dafür.

Schuld ist die Regulierungsbehörde. Die Telekom ist ja sogar zum Inkasso verpflichtet *grrrr*

Tschüss

0190hasser


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2002)

*DTAG zu Inkasso verpflichtet???*

Hallo zusammen, was darf man den verstehen unter der Aussage in einem der Beiträge hier, die Telekom-Unternehmen wären "zum Inkasso verpflichtet" (für 0190-Anbieter) ...?
Heißt das, dass die DTAG z.B. ein Mahnverfahren einleiten MUSS, auch wenn klare Abzocke erkennbar ist?

Danke für jede Info dazu!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2002)

*Telekom-Inkasso*

Hallo,

zum Einzug ist sie verpflichtet... aaaaber:

du hast die Möglichkeit, den Betrag des Anbieters zurückzufordern. Dabei sollte man allerdings schnell handeln oder erst gar keine Einzugsermächtigung haben. Die Telekom überweist dann diesen Betrag nicht weiter, du bekommst ihn gutgeschrieben oder ne neue Rechnung, und der Anbieter wird sich direkt mit dir in Verbindung setzen. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es der Anbieter oder doch nur der Netzbetreiber der 0190er Nummer ist. Genauere Infos habe ich leider auch nicht. Die Telekom - Hotline ist dir bestimmt behilflich, die finden das Inkasso auch nicht gut. Ist alles eine rechtliche Grauzone.

Am besten 0190er sperren lassen, oder wenn man sie tatsächlich mal braucht, zumindest keine Einzugsermächtigung bei der Telekom ermöglichen, solange die Rechtslage unklar ist. Ich habe beides gemacht 

Viele Grüße

0190hasser


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2002)

*Nicht zahlen*

Leider ist es so, daß im Falle von HanseNet, nexnet.de das zuständige Inkassoinstitut ist und ungeachtet eines Widerspruchs das Mahnverfahren einleitet. D. h. zahlen muß man in jedem Fall und kann sein Geld höchstens im Nachhinein zurückfordern.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2002)

*nicht zahlen*

Hallo,

es kommt also die Mahnung nicht vom Anbieter selbst? Ich fasse es nicht. Ich glaube ich gehe gleich auf <zensiert> und beantrage mir selbst nen Dialer und trag mich in diverse Suchmaschinen ein. Das ist ja eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken. Zum Kotzen ist das.  :evil: 

Und der Kunde ist beweispflichtig, fragt sich nur wie?

Wir sind anscheinend schon eine Bananenrepublik...

Tschüss

0190hasser


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2002)

*Bananenrepublik*

Ja, es ist so:
bin selbst abgelinkter User- meine Resultate in Sachen Nachforschung: 1.:
Inkasso-AG Telekom, 2.: Anbieter (man sehe und staune!) DeTeMedien Frankfurt(100% Tochter der Telekom), nach verzwickten Recherchen: DeTeMedien leistet nur Serverdienste für 3.: Mainpean,Berlin, dann kommt noch 4.: Stardialer,Berlin dazu, 5.:Starweb,Berlin taucht auch noch auf... Endkassiererder Sache ist 6.: www.piratos.de  ,Schwäbisch-Gemünd...vielleichtauch noch andere, ab hier versandet die Sache und es wird mit rechtlicher Auseinandersetzung und anderem Scheiss gedroht. (...als hätte ich den Webfuckern was aus dem Sparkässchen geklaut...)
Amen.


----------

